# Cab or Coupe: Which should I get?



## akflyer (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I would love to hear thoughts from owners about what they like/dislike about their choice of a Cab or a Coupe. Is there a noticable difference is Performance & Handling? How often do you really drive with the top down? I am looking for a daily driver that I can also enjoy the twistys on the weekends.

Thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Cab is heavier less stiff.

Depends on where you live how much you will use the top down.

Overall only you can answer this question.

For me, M3 Coupe, M Roadster for top down.


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

The Cab is a little slower and less nimble than the Coupe. If you ever want to do Driving Schools or Autocross, I would go for the coupe.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Hands down a coupe, cabs rattle and cowl shake like crazy when they get some miles on them. If your serious about performance you'll need a stiff chassis, and a sunroof delete, non-fold down rear seat coupe is going to be the best.

Women do look good driving convertibles though....


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Coupe.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I've said this before, but...

To me a M3 is like a beautiful, subtly athletic and well toned (although slightly large-boned) woman with a great personality and curves in all the right places. 

A M3 cab is like that exact same woman - except that she also has a penis. Why?! WHY!!! There are times when having it all simply doesn't make sense, especially when that means going against everything else that's already there. 

Of course this is just my personal opinion. Aside from the practical implications already mentioned, it's all just a matter of personal preference. To me a convertable would mean a Boxter S or a Z4 3.0. The handling is great, the motors are plenty strong, and most importantly (to me) they were designed to be convertables in the first place.

Good luck!

--SONET


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> To me a M3 is like a beautiful, subtly athletic and well toned (although slightly large-boned) woman with a great personality and curves in all the right places.
> 
> A M3 cab is like that exact same woman - except that she also has a penis. Why?! WHY!!! There are times when having it all simply doesn't make sense, especially when that means going against everything else that's already there.


Um... interesting analogy....   :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Um... interesting analogy....   :rofl:


To say the least :eeps: :lmao:


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> A M3 cab is like that exact same woman - except that she also has a penis. Why?! WHY!!! There are times when having it all simply doesn't make sense, especially when that means going against everything else that's already there.
> 
> Of course this is just my personal opinion


I wonder if there is a story behind this analogy?  :stickpoke:

akflyer, what you could do is get the cab with the hardtop if you are really torn and do not intend to race. I have the coupe but would consider the cab+top route next time around simply for the fact of having the best of both worlds when touring in the summer. For sheer shit-your-pants fun, the coupe take the cake for reasons mentioned by other posters.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Um... interesting analogy....   :rofl:


 :eeps: 
:bigpimp:


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

SONET said:


> I've said this before, but...
> 
> To me a M3 is like a beautiful, subtly athletic and well toned (although slightly large-boned) woman with a great personality and curves in all the right places.
> 
> ...


Wow :eeps: Have you been doing a little partying?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SONET said:


> I've said this before, but...
> 
> To me a M3 is like a beautiful, subtly athletic and well toned (although slightly large-boned) woman with a great personality and curves in all the right places.
> 
> ...


Agreed. For another funny looking car as a Cab, just look at the 911 series.


----------

